
Gramps v5.1.1 Released – The Open Source Genealogy Program - Keppl8R
https://github.com/gramps-project/gramps/releases/tag/v5.1.1
======
Keppl8R
For those into Genealogy, I just thought I'd share that with you.

This version of Gramps switches from BSDDB to SQlite as the default database
backend.

